# Light Rail Website



## bombdocbob (May 29, 2011)

I need help, I am looking to buy modern light rail trains, but all I can find are either the older versions, or nothing. I am looking to get something like Sacramento's light rail currently has. Can anyone please help. Also can you recommend where to purchase additional tracks and streets etc... In case you can't tell I'm new to this and I want to do it right.

Thank you,

Bob


----------



## haphall (Feb 1, 2011)

Can't help you with your Light Rail question but welcome to the forum. Someone here can probably help.
I have some friends from high school (45 years ago) who live in Federal Way. Almost had a road trip planned out there this summer. Not going to happen I'm afraid.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Well I think is was athearn that makes a model of the Amtrak trains that run around here. I am not sure if it is still available tho. As for light rail have you checked out the Sounder's website? If you are into light rail systems, our Sounder is a pretty impressive system for as young as it is. Have you seen the station at the airport yet?

Massey


----------



## bombdocbob (May 29, 2011)

*Hello again*

Thank you for your quick responses. I won't be back in Federal Way until maybe August, that's when I get to go on R&R maybe. I'm currently overseas playing army.... I have to admit I do miss the good ole USA. 

I looked at the website it looks like a good start, how long before it will be fully functional? 

I will talk at you all later.

Bob


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

It is years until it is fully functional, right now they are building it in the metro areas then expanding out from there. It has reduced congestion quite a bit as well as had a healthy amount of ridership. From what I read the line will extend from Olympia to Bellview once it is completed with spurs to places like Microsoft and other major employers in the PNW area.

Massey


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Bombdoc Google "light rail cars" and get some names of the trains. Then hit sleazebay to see whats there. You may find just what you want at a good price. Are you taking good care of the bombs? Pete


----------



## alocsin (Jun 26, 2011)

East Penn has a page on light rail modeling with some links to manufacturers.

Hope that helps.

Aurelio


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Sir, may I suggest getting an AHM/IHC Boeing streetcar car, and then craft out of styrene sheets the Tacoma Streetcar Line, or the Seattle-SeaTac line cars! I know, I've ridden the Seattle Route, on opening day too. The Electric Train Shop, which is now moving to Burien, and will be open by the time you come back from duty, just so happens he has a Sound Transit, paper pop out Seattle line car advertisement on a passenger car, and tons of styrene. Good Luck and God bless, may you come home safely in a month.


----------



## bombdocbob (May 29, 2011)

Thank everyone. I hope to come home for R&R at the end of August. I hope I can see a train show when I get home.


----------

